# Interesting vintage guitar on Kijiji



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It might need new strings !!


1938 ss stewart guitar - Kitchener / Waterloo Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Kitchener / Waterloo Canada.


Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks to be in fairly good condition and it looks like one of the ones made by Reagl at the time and would fit in with the date and for the meer price of $200.00 it is a steal for all that old mojo. If I were closer that would already have been mine.ship


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

so, did you get it?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'd guess it's worth somewhere between 15x to 25x the asking price.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> I'd guess it's worth somewhere between 15x to 25x the asking price.


Are you serious ?

Snacker...No, I'm trying to scale down !!
I hope to sell some stuff and concentrate on learning how to play what I have.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

greco said:


> Are you serious ?
> 
> Snacker...No, I'm trying to scale down !!
> I hope to sell some stuff and concentrate on learning how to play what I have.
> ...



i know, i know....just teasing - i'm scaling back too which is why i bought a new tele today


----------

